# FOOD FOR JUNE 26th GET TOGETHER!!!!! PLEASE READ!



## PaulD (May 26, 2010)

Alright crew. We're going to do like we did last year with the food. Richie and I will provide the protien. We're probably gonna break out the grill and do some burgers and hot dogs this time, but who knows. Anyway, I'm going to ask all of you to do like we did last time and bring a covered dish! Last time was great and we had some really good food so lets make it happen again!

Y'all can PM me with what you will bring and we'll use this thread to keep up with what all we have.

Thanks and I'm looking forward to hearing from you all.


1.) Richie and Paul- Burgers and hot dogs
2.) Gahoozle TJ- Red beans and rice
3.) FredW- Cakes or Pies!!!!!!
4.) Mud minnow- Summer china 
5.) Sharks- Sweet tea
6.) hntr2k- Potato salad, chips
7.) sea trout- Oreo balls ( he told me what all went into these and it sounds really, really good.
8.) ratherbefishin- baked beans
9.) oldenred- salsa, onion dip and chips
10. Cutm and gutm- Maccoroni salad.
11. Ray- chili 
12. Shawn- cheesy taters


----------



## Mud Minnow (May 26, 2010)

*june 26*

Paul, my bro and I are going to be driving down Fri am. for the weekend. I don't know how long a dish would stay fresh in the tent for a couple days or if it would be worth eating come Saturday. Is there a grocery store around down there or somewhere maybe we can pick something up down there?


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (May 26, 2010)

Red Beans and Rice. Not the greatest food for summer heat but I'm an honorary Cajun so I can't help it.

PM Sent


----------



## PaulD (May 26, 2010)

Mud minnow, there are several gorcery stores in Brunswick, or you could just store the item in a cooler.


----------



## PaulD (May 26, 2010)

Just to throw some suggestions up.............Potato salad, mac. salad, french fries, potato ships, sweet tea, cups, plates, forks, napkins, desserts ( the more the better. ) Seven layer salad, salsa, spinich dip, etc. Any normal summer time side dish you all can think off. 

Of course, a jar of jumbo olives and a block of sharp chedder cheese or a jar of dill pickles goes a long way with Richie and me.


----------



## Mud Minnow (May 26, 2010)

*june 26*

hey put me down for dinnerware. I'll bring the plates and plastic ware, ( forks, spoons and knives.)


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 26, 2010)

There is a Harveys just west of I-95 on exit 29 assuming our venue for this event is at Hickory Bluff Marina.

Our back up place for this event is probably going to be Gascoigne park on St. Simons. Either way, we're havin it. I will let you guys know on the cookout exact location ASAP. Still working on that...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 26, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Of course, a jar of jumbo olives and a block of sharp chedder cheese or a jar of dill pickles goes a long way with Richie and me.


----------



## sea trout (May 26, 2010)

i dont know if a dish would fit in mud minnows cooler with all his keystone and southpaw and cracked tubs of squid and poptarts


----------



## hntr2k (May 27, 2010)

*Contribution*

I can bring mama's homemade potato salad and a variety of potato chips.

(If you see a common trend here...it's because I'm originally from Idaho)


----------



## PaulD (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PaulD (May 28, 2010)

Getting this important info back to the top. Come on fellas, we need some side dishes here.


----------



## sea trout (May 28, 2010)

oreo balls. 
dessert/finger food


----------



## PaulD (May 28, 2010)

Thanks gentleman! Let's keep this party going!


----------



## Mud Minnow (May 28, 2010)

oreo balls? is there rum in that?


----------



## sea trout (May 28, 2010)

i can arrange those too, but rum and chocolate and added sugar seems to have a strange affect on people.....or effect wichever it is.


----------



## PaulD (May 28, 2010)

Careful they are labeled. .

If anyone is in the mood to bring a beverage, just remember I'm a scotch fan.....huuuhuuummmmmm...Johnny Walker or Glenlevit.......


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 28, 2010)

Paul..I am a little more of a fan of the Royal family...my wife is making a quilt out of the little puple bags..lol


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 28, 2010)

Yall are crazier than me.....


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (May 29, 2010)

"I love scotch, scotchy scotch scotch." - Ron Burgandy, Anchorman


----------



## oldenred (May 29, 2010)

i'll bring salsa and onion dips, doritos and some other kinds of chips.... if you need me to bring something else let me know


----------



## PaulD (May 29, 2010)

Gahoozle TJ said:


> "I love scotch, scotchy scotch scotch." - Ron Burgandy, Anchorman






The old saying: there's a special place in (a real hot place) for men who waste good scotch.

I believe this to be true and wish not to visit that place.


----------



## Mud Minnow (May 29, 2010)

Why don't we all just sit around a camp fire and drink scotch!


----------



## sea trout (May 29, 2010)

some of us could only afford to watch


----------



## PaulD (May 29, 2010)

Fishing is far more important.


----------



## crackerdave (May 29, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Why don't we all just sit around a camp fire and drink scotch!



Speakin' of campfires: Anybody bringin' guitars,banjos,fiddles,etc?

I'll be bringing my guitar and some homegrown homemade salsa,okra pickles,and whatever else I kin smuggle outta Cindy's kitchen.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 29, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Speakin' of campfires: Anybody bringin' guitars,banjos,fiddles,etc?
> 
> I'll be bringing my guitar and some homegrown homemade salsa,okra pickles,and whatever else I kin smuggle outta Cindy's kitchen.



You coming shark fishing with us Dave?


----------



## crackerdave (May 29, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You coming shark fishing with us Dave?



Ain't skeered!


----------



## PaulD (May 29, 2010)

I can bring a guitar or 4.  haven't played much since my son was born though.
Every food you mentioned there sounded Good!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 29, 2010)

hntr2k said:


> I can bring mama's homemade potato salad and a variety of potato chips.
> 
> (If you see a common trend here...it's because I'm originally from Idaho)



Where you Been? You used that thing you got from me?


----------



## PaulD (May 30, 2010)

The videls are starting to look mighty good!


----------



## thar31321 (May 30, 2010)

Paul just tell me what I need to bring. Since we will be probably riding together down there.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 30, 2010)

PaulD said:


> The videls are starting to look mighty good!



Aint it~~!!! This is gonna be fun. Good thing about this whole thing is good people, good food and ANYONE HAS A CHANCE AT WINNING!! I bet everyone gets at LEAST 400-500 points. Should be a good one....!

I cannot post links to respect the rules, but the Team Redfishone site up, but not quite complete yet....

Thanks everyone and ALL of you on the GON Forum have a SUPER SUNDAY....!


----------



## PaulD (May 30, 2010)

I thnk you're right. I don't see any boat winning having anything less than 10 fish.
Food is shaping up good and the webpage looks great!


----------



## hntr2k (Jun 1, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Where you Been? You used that thing you got from me?



I went off the grid for three days...back now.  
No sir.  That thing is awaiting its chance to go practice for the tournament.  Probably this coming weekend.  Right now I am engaged in the act of trying to round up shark bait.  Need to practice picking places to throw the cast net too. 

Sending PM.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jun 1, 2010)

Is there an ice machine at the marina? If not I'll bring a few bags of ice and some Coke, Diet Coke, and Sprite. At the First Gathering Coke was very generous and donated some drinks, if they are doing the same this time let me know and I'll bring something else.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 1, 2010)

Nope, Coke isn't in on this one. We'll have to fend for ourselves on this one..... But, there is an ice machine at the marina and we have plenty of coolers.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jun 2, 2010)

Richie, Have you got a rough count of how many people will be  at the cook out ?


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 2, 2010)

Ill bring something, not sure what yet, any suggestions?


----------



## razor1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paul D, put me up for a big pot of chili. Somebody might like a chili dog.............


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 3, 2010)

PROLINE JIM said:


> Richie, Have you got a rough count of how many people will be  at the cook out ?



I would say around 20 at the moment.... Paul will know better than I.

How many you thinkin Paul?


----------



## morelans (Jun 3, 2010)

Put me down for the Cheesy Taters!  They went FAST last year- everyone seems to love them.  

Shawn


----------



## PaulD (Jun 3, 2010)

Them cheesy taters were very, very good!

I'm still getting a firm number on a head count but should have it shortly. 
If everyone that fishes the tournament comes I would say 50.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 3, 2010)

50!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 3, 2010)

morelans said:


> Put me down for the Cheesy Taters!  They went FAST last year- everyone seems to love them.
> 
> Shawn



Yep, Yep..... I remember them from last year. They were GOOOOD!!


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jun 7, 2010)

The  fishing will be over by 4:00pm. So, what time are going to meet at Hickory Bluff Marina for the cook out and Gathering?


----------



## PaulD (Jun 7, 2010)

We'll be eating on the 26th post tournament. Y'all can just file in as you finish up. I'll be there around 2:30-3:00 warming up the grill.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 8, 2010)

morelans said:


> Put me down for the Cheesy Taters!  They went FAST last year- everyone seems to love them.
> 
> Shawn



Shawn - you fishing the shark tournament?


----------



## PaulD (Jun 20, 2010)

Menu shaped up nice.....can't wait for dinner Saturday night!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 21, 2010)

is there anything else we need?   I can bring something if we need it.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 21, 2010)

Sure! Just think of something you'd like to eat and bring it.


----------

